# Pet hub QR tags 99% off



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I had been thinking of getting one of the tags that people can scan with a smart phone. I like the fact that you can change the info at any time without changing the tag and add health info. However, my dogs already have so many tags I wasn't sure I needed to spend $13 a piece on them. Somebody on a doberman forum posted a code for 99% off! The tags come to 13 cents, shipping for 2 was under 4 bucks. If anyone wants to check them out here is the link and the promo code.
Get Tagged | Pet Hub TY4HLP


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you!! Great - that code works beautifully. Ended up buying 3. 2 for Windy the cat and 1 for Mollie as she only uses the one collar.


----------

